# Evanescence



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

Da es hier schon zu einigen Bands Fan-threads gibt, mach ich mal einen fuer meine absolute Lieblingsband

Hier ein paar hoerbeispiele:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u55fpsbzAfk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDz0ap4GS8Y&feature=related
Was haltet ihr von der Band? Ich vergoettere Amy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die Instrumentale Begleitung ist auch toll.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Naja.
Du magst Evan. und ich Seether. Die haben auch mal zusammen Songs gemacht. (der Sänger von Seether war mit Amy Lee zusammen).
Tja, und weil Seether godlike ist kann auch Evanscence net schlecht sien, wenn Amy sich bissl was abgeguckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RHDcuR1MQ8


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja.
> Du magst Evan. und ich Seether. Die haben auch mal zusammen Songs gemacht. (der Sänger von Seether war mit Amy Lee zusammen).
> Tja, und weil Seether godlike ist kann auch Evanscence net schlecht sien, wenn Amy sich bissl was abgeguckt hat
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvuKmigXiSs 
das lied ist toll (=
PAH Amy>der Typ von Seether 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QvuKmigXiSs
> das lied ist toll (=
> PAH Amy>der Typ von Seether
> 
> ...



Pah, ich mach meinen eigenen Seether Thread auf :O.
Jez hastes!
Ja. Evan is ganz oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Evanescence auch mal gehört ... bis es mir eklig wurde, eine Frau im Metal zu hören.
Das war vor 4 Jahren, seit dem rühre ich keinen Metal mit Frauenstimme mehr an ... :X

Ich bin sogar der Meinung, das Frauenstimmen (Dazu passenden Metal ala Gothic oder sowas mal abgesehen) den Sound "schrotten".
Bestes Beispiel:

[youtube]LXD6H7CMtQY[/youtube]

Ab 0:52 ist das Lied SOOOO geil ... dann fängt die Truller wieder an zu quieken und alles ist vorbei. =( *schnief*

Edit: Schön, wie das Einbetten funktioniert: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXD6H7CMtQY&feature=related


----------



## dragon1 (16. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab Evanescence auch mal gehört ... bis es mir eklig wurde, eine Frau im Metal zu hören.
> Das war vor 4 Jahren, seit dem rühre ich keinen Metal mit Frauenstimme mehr an ... :X
> 
> Ich bin sogar der Meinung, das Frauenstimmen (Dazu passenden Metal ala Gothic oder sowas mal abgesehen) den Sound "schrotten".
> ...



dat ist alternative rock >.<


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> dat ist alternative rock >.<



und Metal ...
ändert aber auch nichts am Sound.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Januar 2010)

jo ich find Evanescence auch nice und was noch viel kewler ist die frau von einem arbeitskollegen meines vaters singt das nach und kanns auch noch :OOO

das hört sich so geil an :>

edit: natürlch mit kompletter band etc.


----------



## Manowar (18. Januar 2010)

Diese Amy hat definitiv ne absolut nette Stimme, aber die Musik ansich ist nichts für mich :/

Da bleib ich lieber bei Theatre of Tragedy und hab die passende Musik, mit einer faszinierenden Stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28lUva8_Mns&feature=related


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZjf9C6atT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Lied finde ich gut :O.


----------

